# Stalactites



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a question for any young earth geologists out there. I have read that stalactites take a long time to grow. At Luray Caverns in Virginia, they claim that it takes 120 years to grow one inch. At Skyline Caverns in Virginia, they claim that it takes 7,000 years to grow one inch. I don't know why there is such a discrepancy, but the long ages in general are necessary for an old earth view. However, every day on my commute I pass by a stalactite that is growing from the ceiling of the Washington, DC metro at a station tunnel that has been in existence for only approximately thirty years, yet the stalactite itself is around four inches long. Any comments that might shed light on the stalactite process from a young earth point of view would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 28, 2005)

Very interesting ...


----------



## blhowes (Mar 28, 2005)

Here's an interesting article.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm sure if you look up Answers in Genesis or do a search for "Creation Science Stalactites" you'd find some good articles.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 28, 2005)

When they make these calculations are they assuming that the mineral content of the water has been constant and the water table and water flow have been constant?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Here's an interesting article.



Thanks very much, Bob!


----------

